# Biken Baden-Baden/ Bühl/ Achern



## bike010 (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo an alle Biker,

wer lust hat am WE zu biken einfach bescheid sagen.

Wäre auf jeden fall dabei.

Würde mich freuen ein paar neue trails kennen zu lernen.

Ich selber komme aus Ottersweier u. fahre seit ca. drei monaten. Bisher so 500 km. Fahre uphill u. downhill.

Touren bis 50 km u. 1400 hm sind machbar - wenn auch gemütlich! 

Bis bald ... freue mich auf antworten!


Sebastian


----------



## mehrgrip (24. Juli 2009)

hi was hast du denn so vor bzw hast du event was streckentechnsich anzubieten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike010 (24. Juli 2009)

Hi,

wie schon erwähnt würde ich gerne ne Tour am WE machen. So im Bereich 30-50 km.

Rund um die Burg Windeck kenn ich schon die eine oder andere Strecke. Allerdings würde ich gerne mal was neues fahren. 

Kennst Du ein paar gute Trails?

Woher kommst Du?

Gruss


Sebastian


----------



## PladdinMaddin (24. Juli 2009)

Ich wäre am Sonntag dabei. Route ist mir egal, hauptsache Fun.
Nur eine Uhrzeit sollten wir noch ausmachen


----------



## mehrgrip (24. Juli 2009)

hi ich bin aus ettlingen und würde mit der S bahn kommen, ich kenne ein paar gute Trails dort am Schartenberg etc. wir können gerne fahren .
wie verbleiben wir?


----------



## bike010 (24. Juli 2009)

Nabend,

also wo ist mir eigentlich egal.

Sollen wir am Sonntag so gegen 10:00 Uhr los ziehen? Mein Vorschlag wäre Unterstmatt/ Sand. Allerdings kenne ich mich dort nicht 100 % aus! Bin dort schon einiges gefahren aber weis die Trails nicht mehr so genau.

Kennt dort jemand nette Trails. 

Sollten halt nich zu spät los da es recht warm werden soll.

Bin für ander Vorschläge offen.

Gruss


Sebastian


----------



## mehrgrip (24. Juli 2009)

also samstag ist mir lieber da ich sonntag ein rennen fahre


----------



## Alter Ossi (29. Juli 2009)

Wollte mal hallo sagen! Ich wohne in der Gegend und bin öfters da oben unterwegs! Ich fahre von Unzhurst los und dann über Kappler Wald oder über B´tal nach oben! Und dann wie ich lustig bin! Am Montag bin ich z.B. Sand-Unterstmatt-Ochsenstall-Seibelseckle und zurück, ist ne schöne Strecke und sehr abwechslungsreich...
Also einfach melden und wir fahrn ne Runde


----------



## bike010 (30. Juli 2009)

Servus Alter Ossi,

ja wäre grundsätzlich dabei. Wie sieht es Freitag aus?

Lust ne Runde zu drehen? 

Gruss


Sebastian


----------



## Alter Ossi (30. Juli 2009)

bike010 schrieb:


> Servus Alter Ossi,
> 
> ja wäre grundsätzlich dabei. Wie sieht es Freitag aus?
> 
> ...



Grüß Dich! Ich fahre dieses Wochenende bei Schlaflos im Sattel mit, dem geilsten MTB Rennen der Welt!!! Aber nächste Woche hab ich bestimmt Zeit! Wochenende wär mir lieber, als Vater ist man(n) nicht so flexibel

Wird mich freuen wenns klappt...

Gruß David


----------



## bike010 (31. Juli 2009)

Hey ho,

na dann viel spass dabei!

WE ist kein problem da bin ich eh immer unterwegs.

Sag bescheid...

Gruss


Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alter Ossi (8. August 2009)

Tach auch! 
Ich fahre morgen eine gemütliche Runde ca. 60 bis 70 km 1300hm!
Wir können uns an der "Maria Linden" treffen! Ich bin um 11 Uhr da und
warte 10min!!! Ich hab ein schwarzes Storck Rebel Race! 
Also dann vielleicht bis morgen! Gruß David

p.s. ich fahre bei jedem Wetter...


----------



## bike010 (9. August 2009)

Hi David,

ich habe mich schon mit ein paar leuten für ne tour an der ybur und umgebung verabredet.

Aber wenn du lust hast kannst gerne mit kommen. wir fahren so um 11 uhr von ottersweier richtung varnhalt.

komm doch mit!

Gruss


Sebastian


----------



## Alter Ossi (9. August 2009)

bike010 schrieb:


> Hi David,
> 
> ich habe mich schon mit ein paar leuten für ne tour an der ybur und umgebung verabredet.
> 
> ...




Hab die Nachricht leider zu spät gesehen! Hab aber trotzdem ne schöne Tour gehabt! 75km 1430hm
Irgendwann wirds mal klappen! Die nächsten 4 Wochen bin ich aber im Urlaub! Also vielleicht bis Mitte September! Gruß David


----------



## bike010 (16. September 2009)

Servus David,

wie sieht es die Tage mal aus mit ner Runde?

Gruss


Sebastian


----------



## Alter Ossi (16. September 2009)

Grüß Dich! Ich hab erst ab nächste Woche wieder Zeit! Ich fahre Montag von 9 bis
13 Uhr! Und dann erst wieder am kommenden Sonntag, dem 27. September! Wollen wir gleich was abmachen! Sonntag dem 27.   10 Uhr Maria Linden Ottersweier! Gruß David


----------



## bike010 (16. September 2009)

Hi,

ja der Sonntag 27te würde gehen.

Würde als Uhrzeit 11 Uhr vorschlagen.

Passt das?

Gruss


Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alter Ossi (16. September 2009)

bike010 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja der Sonntag 27te würde gehen.
> 
> ...



11Uhr geht klar!!! Maria Linden Ottersweier geht in Ordnung???


----------



## bike010 (17. September 2009)

MOin,

ja das passt.

Muss allerdings dazu sagen das ich Tempomäßig ehr der gemütliche Fahrer bin. Auch schon wg. meinem Gewicht von fast 90 kg. 

Nicht das Du dich langweilst.

Gruss



Sebastian


----------



## Alter Ossi (17. September 2009)

bike010 schrieb:


> MOin,
> 
> ja das passt.
> 
> ...



Wenn wir schon beim Gewicht sind, ich hab 98kg und wir lassen es ruhig angehen, keine Sorge! Gruß David


----------



## Alter Ossi (24. September 2009)

bike010 schrieb:


> MOin,
> 
> ja das passt.
> 
> ...



Hast Du meine Nachricht bekommen??? Gruß David


----------



## Phini (13. März 2012)

Servus!
Ist bei euch hier noch was los?
Komme auch aus der Gegend...
LG
Sebastian


----------



## chrisle (17. März 2012)

Schau mal in den "Neu in Baden-Baden" Thread.


----------



## laura. (25. März 2012)

*Heey
 Da ich erst mit dem Downhill anfange und auch gerne mal  Biken gehen möchte aber keiner von meinen Freunden so etwas macht möchte ich euch fragen 
 Danke schonmal Laura *


----------



## Phini (26. März 2012)

Hi, woher kommst du denn?
LG


----------



## laura. (27. März 2012)

20 Minuten von Bühl entfernt 
und du ??


----------



## PD-Leck (30. Mai 2012)

hallo zusammen,
möchte mich hier ebenfalls mal "einmischen". Kann aus beruflichen Gründen keine festen Bikezeiten einrichten und daher oft spontan auf der Suche nach Mitfahrern in die lokale "Wildnis" oder auch mal in die umliegenden Bike-Parks. 

lg Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twice_rock (31. Mai 2012)

Hey!
Bin auch ganz neu in Bühl und würde mich über Mitfahrer freuen. Kenne mich hier noch überhaupt nicht aus. Fahre aber kein DH, sondern mehr so All-Mountain.
Wer hat am Samstag Lust und Zeit auf ne Runde?
LG, Stefan


----------



## PD-Leck (31. Mai 2012)

könnte man mal ins Auge fassen 
stell doch mal einen Vorschlag ins "last minute biken" rein


----------



## twice_rock (31. Mai 2012)

Done!


----------



## SteLan (20. März 2014)

Hallo

Lebt einer von euch noch  bzw MTB't ihr noch

komme aus Ottersweier
fahre seit ein paar monaten MTB und suche noch ein paar Mitfahrer
zumm Trailen oder Trail suchen )

meldet euch doch wenn ihr interesse habt


----------



## SteLan (23. März 2014)

HALLO keiner da

Die Bikes sind verostet!!!
Die Fahrerer eingerostet!!!
Oder macht ihr etwa noch Winterpause???


----------



## laura. (26. März 2014)

Hellöchen,
ich leb noch.
nur ich bin nicht so oft auf MTB News ._.

Wenn du aus Ottersweier kommst kennst du doch bestimmt Rheinau oder ?


----------



## SteLan (26. März 2014)

klar arbeite in freistett

fährst du öffters mal in der gegend
oder wo bist du so unterwegs?
reinau is ja eher flachland


----------



## laura. (30. März 2014)

haha dann passts ja 
bis jetzt noch nicht.... erst wenn cih ein richtiges Mtb hab und es sich lohnt..
meistens fahre ich in Wildbad im BIkepark aber auch  an der Honisgrinde/Untersmatt, Illenau und auch in Bretten 
und du ?


----------



## SteLan (30. März 2014)

ich fahre meistens bei der burg windeck
da gibts ein paar strecken.... andere kenne ich leider noch nicht
bin bis jetzt einmal zur hornisgrinde gefahren da gibts auch ein weg oben den ich gefunden habe und unten die laufbachwege
aber da oben kenne ich mich noch nicht so aus was trails angeht
und mein bisheriger mitfahrer macht seit gestern urlaub im bühler krankenhaus 
und wird wohl in nächster zeit nicht auf nen fahrrad können :-(
an der illenau war ich auch 2 oder 3 mal hab aber nicht wirklich wege gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laura. (30. März 2014)

Dann kann man sich ja mal treffen mit ein paar anderen an der Hornisgrinde..oder wie wärs?
Dann mal gute Besserung an deinen Kumpel und mal hoffen das er schnell wieder aus dem Krankenhaus ist...


----------



## SteLan (31. März 2014)

klar klingt super ich hoffe nur ihr seit nicht zu schnell unterwegs


----------



## laura. (1. April 2014)

Mach dir mal über die Geschwindigkeit nicht all zu viel Gedanken 
Wenn man in einer Gruppe fährt dann nimmt man rücksicht auf die anderen ..und ich bin selbst nicht die schnellste


----------



## Schafschützer (2. April 2014)

Sind die Trails am Laufbach wieder freigegeben?

Zum Gegend kennenlernen bietet sich die Feierabendrunde des Skiclub Kappelrodeck an.


----------



## SteLan (2. April 2014)

nein sind leider nicht wieder freigegeben 
wiso sind die überhaupt gesperrt - frechheit
ist ja nicht so das da mtbler rumheizen und leute überfahren oder anpöbeln - hoffe ich doch


----------



## Schafschützer (5. April 2014)

War leider der Grund. Manche Trails gehören am Wochenende eben den Wanderern. Daran haben sich einige Downhiller nicht gehalten. Das ist aber eine ganz andere Diskussion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laura. (5. April 2014)

Mhm naja..wir radeln trotzdem Morgen ne kleine Runde ^·^


----------



## SteLan (5. April 2014)

wo radelt ihr denn morgen so rum?



Schafschützer schrieb:


> Zum Gegend kennenlernen bietet sich die Feierabendrunde des Skiclub Kappelrodeck an.



fahren die auch trailmäßig was oder eben nur die breiteren strecken


----------



## laura. (5. April 2014)

Morgen von Horniagrindenturm richtung untersmatt


----------



## SteLan (5. April 2014)

schade morgen weiß ich noch nicht genau ob ich da zeit habe

kannst ja mal schreiben wann ihr euch da trefft vll reichts mir zeitlich dann komme ich vorbei wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt


----------



## Schafschützer (7. April 2014)

Hallo SteLan,

Die Feierabendrunde beginnt am 06.05.14 um 19Uhr auf dem Parkplatz der Sporthalle in Kappelrodeck. Klickst du:http://www.skiclub-kappelrodeck.de/index.php?page=bike.mtb.erw

Da ist für jeden Leistungsstand etwas dabei. Die mittlere Tour wird vom vielleicht besten Guide im Achertal geführt.


----------



## SteLan (7. April 2014)

na dann werde ich da mal vorbeischauen danke dir vieleicht sieht man sich ja da



Schafschützer schrieb:


> Die mittlere Tour wird vom vielleicht besten Guide im Achertal geführt.



hört sich ja fast nach eigenlob an  bist nicht zufällig du der guide

25km und 600hm werde ich doch hoffentlich in 2h schaffen 
aber ich werds vorcher testen


----------



## Schafschützer (9. April 2014)

*Um Himmels willen nein!* Ich spreche von Richard Lorenz (Godfather of Bergradführer). Er führt die Mittlere Mountainbike-Gruppe. Ich bin nur einer von zwei Guides der Anfängergruppe. Die Touren sind vor allem am Saisonbeginn noch recht locker. Keine Vereinsmeierei. Nach der Tour kurzes Zusammensitzen. Alles sehr entspannt und auf Spaß ausgerichtet.

Ich bin vor ca. acht Jahren selber über das Forum zu Skiclub Kappel gekommen, weil mir die eigenen, eingefahrenen Touren zu langweilig wurden und ich mal was neues kennenlernen wollte.


----------



## SteLan (9. April 2014)

um 19 uhr gehts los 2 stunden lang das heißt es wäre nicht schlecht wenn licht am fahrrad wäre ......
sehe ich das richtig


----------



## Schafschützer (10. April 2014)

Das stimmt wohl. Erfahrungsgemäß brauchst du aber keine Flutlicht-Lupine. Ein Bierlicht für die Heimfahrt reicht vollkommen aus. Helm und ein sicheres Rad sind aber Pflicht. Schließlich beginnt die Kappler Saison erst Anfang Mai. Von Kappel nach Otterweier ist ja ein Stück. Viele Auswärtige kommen mit dem Auto.


----------



## SteLan (14. April 2014)

wenn ihr vom hornisgrindenturm richtung untersmatt fahrt welchen weg nehmt ihr denn da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (15. April 2014)

den nach unten


----------



## SteLan (16. April 2014)

so nen zufall die richttung nehme ich auch, also wir können dann gerne mal zusammen runterfahren


----------



## Badon (16. April 2014)

Neuzugang aus Neuweier!


----------



## Badon (17. April 2014)

Niemand mehr aktiv hier?^^


----------



## SteLan (17. April 2014)

doch doch 
aber noch nicht wirklich nen mitfahrer oder ne mitfahrerin gefunden :-(
also wenn du mal lust ne runde mit dem mtb drehen willst kannst dich gerne melden


----------



## Badon (17. April 2014)

Klar woher kommst du genau? Ich fahr öfters die Yburg oder Schartenberg 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SteLan (17. April 2014)

komme aus ottersweier
fahre eigendlich immer burg windeck
und am wochenende hin und wieder mal hornisgrinde


----------



## SteLan (17. April 2014)

fährst du schon länger?
und was fur wege liegen dir denn so eher waldautobahn oder trail


----------



## Badon (17. April 2014)

Gutes Jahr.. Fahr eher trail. Hab ein Radon slide all mountain. und du??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteLan (17. April 2014)

fahre noch kein jahr lang
trails sind mir auch am liebsten und das bergauffahren gehört eben dazu 
ich hab nen rose granit chief


----------



## Badon (17. April 2014)

Haha xD kenn ich. Nach 5 Minuten fragt man sich warum man sich das eig antut xD nächste Woche können wir mal spontan Abends
Fahren 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SteLan (17. April 2014)

nächste woch habe ich spätschicht also wird da leider nichts draus es seiden du meinst montags


----------



## Badon (17. April 2014)

Alles klar  machen wir spontan mal aus 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Badon (17. April 2014)

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alter Ossi (18. April 2014)

Macht halt mal nen Terminvorschlag! Ich gehe gleich über Burg Windeck, Kappler Wald, Hundseck, dann wieder runter und noch ein paar Singletrails nahe der Burg Windeck fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteLan (18. April 2014)

hätte ich gewust das du heute fährst wäre ich mit

morgen nachmittag fahre ich ne runde wenns wetter nicht als zu schlecht ist


----------



## Alter Ossi (18. April 2014)

Nächstes Wochenende vielleicht! Hab seit heute Abend bis Montag die Bude voll! Sonntagvormittag so von 10 -13Uhr ist immer ganz gut!


----------



## Alter Ossi (18. April 2014)

SteLan schrieb:


> hätte ich gewust das du heute fährst wäre ich mit
> 
> morgen nachmittag fahre ich ne runde wenns wetter nicht als zu schlecht ist



War heut eh nicht so gut,hab ein bißl geschwächelt, vielleicht sollte ich meine Erkältung erst auskurieren! Aber Sonntag in einer Woche bin ich wieder fit (hoffe ich)


----------



## SteLan (18. April 2014)

naja schwächeln is ja kein ding man kann ja langsam machen und je nachdem wie schnell du fährst ......


----------



## Badon (22. April 2014)

Sooo bin wieder da.. war über Ostern im Hofbräuhaus & Co und hab was gegen die Traumfigur getan
Ab morgen gehts abends wieder los.. hab jetzt letzte Woche Mallets geschenkt bekommen. Werde mich erst mal an die Klicker gewöhnen müssen, bevor es richtig über Stock und Stein geht


----------



## SteLan (24. April 2014)

am wochenende können wir mal ne runde drehen wenn ihr lust habt und das wetter mitspielt

müssen ja nicht gleich die harten strecken sein 

war am osterwochenende auf der hornisgrinde und bei mir wars bergab eher nen rumge"EI"er als nen fahrren


----------



## Schafschützer (24. April 2014)

Hast du einen Weg von der Hornisgrinde zur Unterstmatt gefunden? Ich war am Sonntag gegen 12Uhr30 oben, bin aber Richtung Mummelsee bzw. Ottenhöfen runtergefahren.


----------



## Alter Ossi (24. April 2014)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Hast du einen Weg von der Hornisgrinde zur Unterstmatt gefunden? Ich war am Sonntag gegen 12Uhr30 oben, bin aber Richtung Mummelsee bzw. Ottenhöfen runtergefahren.


Es gibt einen Haufen Wege vom Mummelsee zur Unterstmatt?!


----------



## Schafschützer (24. April 2014)

Ich muss gestehen, daß ich noch nie von der Hornisgrinde zur Unterstmatt gefahren bin. Mal die andere Richtung, aber das ist schon eine Weile her. Ich kenne auch keinen schönen Weg von der Unterstmatt nach Ottersweier.


----------



## Alter Ossi (24. April 2014)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen, daß ich noch nie von der Hornisgrinde zur Unterstmatt gefahren bin. Mal die andere Richtung, aber das ist schon eine Weile her. Ich kenne auch keinen schönen Weg von der Unterstmatt nach Ottersweier.


Ottersweier->Burg Windeck->Immenstein->Kappler Wald->Hundseck->Unterstmatt  Fahrzeit 1,75h
Unterstmatt am Skihang vorbei Richtung Ochsenstall, kurz vor dem Ochsenstall gehts rechts Richtung Hornisgrinde
ist aber alles ausgeschildert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alter Ossi (24. April 2014)

Alter Ossi schrieb:


> Ottersweier->Burg Windeck->Immenstein->Kappler Wald->Hundseck->Unterstmatt  Fahrzeit 1,5h
> Unterstmatt am Skihang vorbei Richtung Ochsenstall, kurz vor dem Ochsenstall gehts rechts Richtung Hornisgrinde
> ist aber alles ausgeschildert!



Ich fahre auch gern über Bühlertal hoch! Hirschbachstrasse->Tennisplätze-> Kohlbergwiese-> Plättig und dann rüber Richtung Hundseck!


----------



## SteLan (24. April 2014)

also hoch fahre ich auch burg windeck - immenstein - irgendein wald  - untersmatt - mumelsee - hornisgrinde
und runter direckt zur untersmat dann wieder durch den wald zur windeck
von der untersmat zur windeck gibts 2 oder 3 trails und dann ab der windeck wieder 4 oder 5 dann kommst beim krankenhaus in bühl hinten runter



Schafschützer schrieb:


> Hast du einen Weg von der Hornisgrinde zur Unterstmatt gefunden? Ich war am Sonntag gegen 12Uhr30 oben, bin aber Richtung Mummelsee bzw. Ottenhöfen runtergefahren.



bin erst gegen 14.30 in ottersweier los gesehen habe wir uns sicher nicht 



Alter Ossi schrieb:


> Ottersweier->Burg Windeck->Immenstein->Kappler Wald->Hundseck->Unterstmatt  Fahrzeit 1,75h



naja in 1.75h ..... das reicht mir wohl nicht ganz


----------



## Alter Ossi (25. April 2014)

SteLan schrieb:


> naja in 1.75h ..... das reicht mir wohl nicht ganz



Das war von mir auch eher optimistisch gerechnet, im Moment brauche ich da auch länger!


----------



## Alter Ossi (25. April 2014)

SteLan schrieb:


> von der untersmat zur windeck gibts 2 oder 3 trails und dann ab der windeck wieder 4 oder 5 dann kommst beim krankenhaus in bühl hinten runter


Die musst Du mir bei Gelegenheit mal zeigen!


----------



## Schafschützer (25. April 2014)

Von Achern aus: Über Oberachern zum Knetschwasen - Blosekopfkapelle - Hundskopf - Schönbüch - (nicht die Autobahn sondern das steile Stück nach der Teerstraße Links hoch) Breitenbrunnen - über Schlupf zu B500 - das lange Stück bergauf richtung Ochsenstall - vor Ochsenstall rechts dann gleich wieder links hoch - Funkturm - Windräder - Hornisgrinde. Dauert ca. 2 Stunden. Wer dann noch Zeit hat, fährt über Seibelseck - Darmstätter Hütte - zum Ruhestein und dann irgeneinen der vielen Wege wieder runter.


----------



## Alter Ossi (25. April 2014)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Von Achern aus: Über Oberachern zum Knetschwasen - Blosekopfkapelle - Hundskopf - Schönbüch - (nicht die Autobahn sondern das steile Stück nach der Teerstraße Links hoch) Breitenbrunnen - über Schlupf zu B500 - das lange Stück bergauf richtung Ochsenstall - vor Ochsenstall rechts dann gleich wieder links hoch - Funkturm - Windräder - Hornisgrinde. Dauert ca. 2 Stunden. Wer dann noch Zeit hat, fährt über Seibelseck - Darmstätter Hütte - zum Ruhestein und dann irgeneinen der vielen Wege wieder runter.


Die Strecke fahre ich auch mal, klingt gut!


----------



## SteLan (25. April 2014)

jo können die strecke gerne mal fahren wie du/ihr zeit habt

und die strecke von aucher aus muss ich auch mal testen nur habe ich kein plan wo das ist


----------



## Alter Ossi (25. April 2014)

SteLan schrieb:


> jo können die strecke gerne mal fahren wie du/ihr zeit habt
> 
> und die strecke von achern aus muss ich auch mal testen nur habe ich kein plan wo das ist


Wir können ja ganz lieb fragen, ob er uns mal mitnimmt!
Ich habe am Sonntag (ab 10Uhr, spätestens 12Uhr) ne kleine Runde geplant, weiß noch nich ob ich schon hundert Pro fit bin...
werde über Ottersweier, Waldmatt, Burg Windeck hochfahren und dann mal schauen wie es läuft...
Jemand Lust?


----------



## Alter Ossi (25. April 2014)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Von Achern aus: Über Oberachern zum Knetschwasen - Blosekopfkapelle - Hundskopf - Schönbüch - (nicht die Autobahn sondern das steile Stück nach der Teerstraße Links hoch) Breitenbrunnen - über Schlupf zu B500 - das lange Stück bergauf richtung Ochsenstall - vor Ochsenstall rechts dann gleich wieder links hoch - Funkturm - Windräder - Hornisgrinde. Dauert ca. 2 Stunden. Wer dann noch Zeit hat, fährt über Seibelseck - Darmstätter Hütte - zum Ruhestein und dann irgeneinen der vielen Wege wieder runter.



Bis zum Blosekopf weiß ich es, aber dann... aber ich glaube das ist ausgeschildert?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badon (25. April 2014)

War gestern abend wieder aufm Hometrail unterwegs zur Yburg.. einfach geil  wird nachher gegen 4 gleich wieder gefahren!
Was macht ihr morgen?


----------



## SteLan (25. April 2014)

morgen sieht es bei mir eher schlecht aus aber am sonntag das könnte was werden


----------



## Alter Ossi (26. April 2014)

Also ich werde morgen gegen 10Uhr aufbrechen! Ganz gemütlich hochradeln, mal schauen wie weit ich komme!
Auf der Abfahrt werden noch ein paar Trails bei der Burg Windeck gefahren! Ich fahre an Maria Linden (evtl. Treffpunkt) 
den Weg Richtung Waldmatt! Man kann sich auch an der Burg Windeck treffen?! Wer Lust hat, bescheidsagen!
An der Startzeit können wir drehen! spätestens 12Uhr! Hab Familie deswegen bin ich da nicht so flexibel!


----------



## SteLan (26. April 2014)

Also wie sieht es bei dir aus wenn es regnet?
ansonsten würde ich sagen um 10.30 an der lindenkirche.
dann halt mal hoch zur windeck und ein kleines stück weiter und dann werde ich die heimreise wieder antreten.


----------



## Alter Ossi (27. April 2014)

SteLan schrieb:


> Also wie sieht es bei dir aus wenn es regnet?
> ansonsten würde ich sagen um 10.30 an der lindenkirche.
> dann halt mal hoch zur windeck und ein kleines stück weiter und dann werde ich die heimreise wieder antreten.


Hab ne Regenjacke  dh. ich fahre auch bei Regen! Ich warte um 10.30Uhr kurz (max.10min) ! Also vielleicht bis später!


----------



## SteLan (27. April 2014)

oje also mir regnet es etwas zu stark 
habe nur wasserabweißende klamotten um nen kurzen schauer zu überstehen. <---- schöhnwetterfahrer 
schade vieleicht ja nächste woche
aber ich wünsche dir viel spaß auf deiner runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alter Ossi (27. April 2014)

SteLan schrieb:


> oje also mir regnet es etwas zu stark
> habe nur wasserabweißende klamotten um nen kurzen schauer zu überstehen. <---- schöhnwetterfahrer
> schade vieleicht ja nächste woche
> aber ich wünsche dir viel spaß auf deiner runde





SteLan schrieb:


> oje also mir regnet es etwas zu stark
> habe nur wasserabweißende klamotten um nen kurzen schauer zu überstehen. <---- schöhnwetterfahrer
> schade vieleicht ja nächste woche
> aber ich wünsche dir viel spaß auf deiner runde


Ach so einer bist Du!


----------



## Schafschützer (28. April 2014)

Schade, gestern um 10Uhr30 vor den Linden. Leider niemand da. Trotzdem interessante Tour gefahren: Ottersweier-Burg Windeck-verfahren-toller Trail-Immenstein(Gasthaus)-Unterstmatt-Breitenbrunnen-Sasbachwalden-Achern-Dusche.


----------



## SteLan (28. April 2014)

ok mal schauen wie am wochenende das wetter wird wenn es nicht alzuschlecht ist fahre ich auf jeden fall. Hoffe nach dem missglückten start hat noch einer lust mitzugehen. Also wenn am sonntag morgen - mittag einer zeit hat kann er sich ja melden.


----------



## Alter Ossi (28. April 2014)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Schade, gestern um 10Uhr30 vor den Linden. Leider niemand da. Trotzdem interessante Tour gefahren: Ottersweier-Burg Windeck-verfahren-toller Trail-Immenstein(Gasthaus)-Unterstmatt-Breitenbrunnen-Sasbachwalden-Achern-Dusche.


Sorry! Aber hättest was sagen müssen! Weil keiner mit wollte bin ich über Bühlertal, Plättig, Hundseck, Unterstmatt da hab ich mir ein Stück Kuchen gegönnt ("Zur großen Tanne"), wieder zurück auf Hundseck, Immenstein und heim! Ich sah aus wie Sau!
Also beim nächsten Mal klappt das! Mich würde Deine Tour mal reizen! Gruß


----------



## Schafschützer (28. April 2014)

Ich habe mir in der Großen Tanne ein kleines Radler (von wegen isotonisch) gegönnt.


----------



## Alter Ossi (28. April 2014)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Ich habe mir in der Großen Tanne ein kleines Radler (von wegen isotonisch) gegönnt.


Ich war gegen 13Uhr da, saß draussen! Haben uns wohl verpasst!


----------



## Schafschützer (28. April 2014)

Da haben wir uns wirklich knapp verpasst. Aber bei 6 °C Lufttemperatur würde ich keinen Kuchen essen.


----------



## Alter Ossi (28. April 2014)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Da haben wir uns wirklich knapp verpasst. Aber bei 6 °C Lufttemperatur würde ich keinen Kuchen essen.


Die haben da oben den besten Kuchen! Und ein Tässchen Kaffee und mir war wieder warm! Wenns wärmer ist trinke ich auch nur isotonisch  !!! War aber keine Menschenseele unterwegs, hab weder Biker noch Wanderer gesehen... Weicheier! Was hast Du eigentlich für ein Rad, falls man sich mal begegnet? Ich werde wohl am Sonntag wieder hochradeln!


----------



## Schafschützer (29. April 2014)

Ich fahre ein schwarz-grünes Treck (siehe Fotoalbum). Vor mir war noch eine Gruppe Biker oben. Sind aber auch gerade aufgebrochen.


----------



## SteLan (29. April 2014)

Also wenn du sonntag fährst bin ich dabei hab dann auch ne regenjacke. Und als hose muss es wohl die wasserabweißende tun. Wird mit regenjacke ja schon wie in der sauna werden.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alter Ossi (29. April 2014)

SteLan schrieb:


> Also wenn du sonntag fährst bin ich dabei hab dann auch ne regenjacke. Und als hose muss es wohl die wasserabweißende tun. Wird mit regenjacke ja schon wie in der sauna werden.....


Ich hab letzten Sonntag keine Regenjacke gebraucht! Nur ne Windjacke und Shorts!


----------



## SteLan (29. April 2014)

Na dann hoffe ich für dieses wochenende das beste


----------



## Alter Ossi (29. April 2014)

SteLan schrieb:


> Na dann hoffe ich für dieses wochenende das beste


----------



## SteLan (1. Mai 2014)

heute war ja nicht viel auser regen ....
habt ihr am wochenende vor zu fahren


----------



## Alter Ossi (1. Mai 2014)

SteLan schrieb:


> heute war ja nicht viel auser regen ....
> habt ihr am wochenende vor zu fahren


Sonntag! Ab 10Uhr!


----------



## Alter Ossi (2. Mai 2014)

Alter Ossi schrieb:


> Sonntag! Ab 10Uhr!


Wie schauts aus... 10.30Uhr Maria Linden! Diesmal stehe ich wirklich da  !!! Und dann kann man ja spontan
überlegen wie man wo hochfährt! Die Einnahme von isotonischen Getränken in dafür vorgesehenen Einrichtungen 
wird sehr begrüßt  !!!


----------



## Alter Ossi (2. Mai 2014)

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/wettervorhersage_details/?d=2&id=DE0008066&s=1


----------



## SteLan (2. Mai 2014)

sonntag soll das wetter gut werden das habe ich schon gehört
10.30 sollte klappen


----------



## Schafschützer (3. Mai 2014)

Für Sonntag muss ich mich leider abmelden, da habe ich Kinderfahrdienst. Ich wünsche euch aber viel Spaß und gutes Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alter Ossi (3. Mai 2014)

SteLan schrieb:


> sonntag soll das wetter gut werden das habe ich schon gehört
> 10.30 sollte klappen


Sorry muss kurzfristig absagen! Mir ist was dazwischen gekommen! Irgendwann wirds ja hoffentlich mal klappen! Gruß David


----------



## SteLan (3. Mai 2014)

na dann fahre ich eben alleine wenn keiner kommt
ich schaue morgen um 10 uhr nochmal hier rein wenn dann noch keiner geschrieben hat das er kommt werde ich ne runde drehen ohne an der lindenkirche zu warten



Alter Ossi schrieb:


> Irgendwann wirds ja hoffentlich mal klappen! Gruß David



na das hoffe ich doch!! aber wir haben ja auch noch ein paar wochenenden zur auswahl


----------



## SteLan (6. Mai 2014)

Heute abend ist ja das mtb fahren in kappelrodeck. Werdet ihr da auch bei regen fahren oder nicht?


----------



## Schafschützer (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo SteLan,

Solange es nicht aus Kübeln schüttet, sind wir auf jeden Fall um 19 Uhr in Kappelrodeck. Wenn ich mir aber den Wetterbericht anschaue, könnte es sein, daß es vieleicht zu dem allseits gehassten Achertal-Abend-Schauer kommen könnte.

ABER, da wir heute Mittag unsere Tellerchen brav leer essen werden, denke ich schon, daß die Tour-Saison des SC-Kappelrodeck heute Abend starten wird.


----------



## SteLan (6. Mai 2014)

So tellerchen leer. Dann hoffen wir mal das beste. Bis heute abend dann.


----------



## Alter Ossi (7. Mai 2014)

SteLan schrieb:


> So tellerchen leer. Dann hoffen wir mal das beste. Bis heute abend dann.


Und wie wars???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (7. Mai 2014)

Trocken.


----------



## SteLan (7. Mai 2014)

ja hatten echt glück ein paar tröpfchen sind runtergekommen aber die konnte man an einer hand abzählen.
und war ne super tur.
also wenn ich am dienstag zeit hab bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## Schafschützer (8. Mai 2014)

Das freut mich zu hören. Nächstes mal kannst du ja vieleicht noch auf ein alkoholfreies Weizen bleiben.


----------



## SteLan (9. Mai 2014)

das werde ich, wobei es eher ein kühles spezi wird
kannst ja auch mal mit david ne runde radeln und danach


----------



## Alter Ossi (9. Mai 2014)

SteLan schrieb:


> das werde ich, wobei es eher ein kühles spezi wird
> kannst ja auch mal mit david ne runde radeln und danach


Ich fahre morgen beim Gäsbockmarathon in Lambrecht mit und da gibt es die besten Verpflegungsstationen der Welt!
Und weil es da nicht um Zeiten,sondern nur um den Spass am biken geht, wird die ganze Tour  , wenn man(n) will!


----------



## Alter Ossi (9. Mai 2014)

Alter Ossi schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen beim Gäsbockmarathon in Lambrecht mit und da gibt es die besten Verpflegungsstationen der Welt!
> Und weil es da nicht um Zeiten,sondern nur um den Spass am biken geht, wird die ganze Tour  , wenn man(n) will!


Also nächste Woche können wir gern ne Runde drehen (falls mir nix dazwischen kommt) und dann gern mit nem Abschlußbierchen!


----------



## SteLan (10. Mai 2014)

kannst ja dann am dienstag mit oder eben am wochenende wie es besser passt


----------



## SteLan (14. Mai 2014)

seit ihr gestern nicht gefahren oder war ich einfach zu spät dran?


----------



## Schafschützer (15. Mai 2014)

Tut mir wirklich leid, wenn du umsonst gekommen bist. Wir konnten die Hälfte unseres Anfänger-Technik-Trainings durchziehen, dann mussten wir uns bis kurz nach 19 Uhr unterstellen. Als wir dann auf den Parkplatz kamen, war leider keiner mehr da. Ärgerlicherweise hat es auf der Heimfahrt nach Achern aufgehört zu regnen. Am nächsten Dienstag bieten wir nochmal ein Techniktraining für Anfänger um 18 Uhr an und starten dann ganz normal um 19 Uhr unsere Touren.


----------



## SteLan (18. Mai 2014)

was macht ihr da so in diesem technik training
und dieses mal bin ich pünktlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (19. Mai 2014)

Das Techniktraining behandelt nur Grundlagen für Anfänger. Grundhaltung auf dem Rad, Bremsen, kleine Hindernisse überfahren, einen kleinen Abhang runterfahren. Fortgeschrittene sollten lieber einen mehrstündigen Kurs belegen.

Bis morgen.


----------



## Alter Ossi (29. Mai 2014)

Spontane Tour! Hundseck, Ochsenstall, dann entweder Hornisgrinde oder hintenrum auf Seibelseckle, Mummelsee und retour!
So ab 12.30Uhr Maria Linden?! Sagt bescheid!


----------



## Alter Ossi (29. Mai 2014)

Alter Ossi schrieb:


> Spontane Tour! Hundseck, Ochsenstall, dann entweder Hornisgrinde oder hintenrum auf Seibelseckle, Mummelsee und retour!
> So ab 12.30Uhr Maria Linden?! Sagt bescheid!


Gut dann ein anderes Mal! Ich bin dann mal weg!


----------



## SteLan (29. Mai 2014)

mist erst jetzt gesehen 
bin heute burg windeck gefahren, wenn ichs gewust hätte wäre ich mit
muss mal schauen ob ich dieses wochenende zeit finde, wenn nicht,
am dienstag fahre ich wieder in kappelroceck kannst ja auch mal mit tolle runde
letztes mal hat es gegen ende geregnet sonst war es wie immer top


----------



## Alter Ossi (30. Mai 2014)

SteLan schrieb:


> mist erst jetzt gesehen
> bin heute burg windeck gefahren, wenn ichs gewust hätte wäre ich mit
> muss mal schauen ob ich dieses wochenende zeit finde, wenn nicht,
> am dienstag fahre ich wieder in kappelroceck kannst ja auch mal mit tolle runde
> letztes mal hat es gegen ende geregnet sonst war es wie immer top


Unter der Woche ist bei mir immer schwierig! Meine Frau schafft und ich hab die Kids! Daher bei mir nur wochenends!


----------

